# Something you just gotta see.



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry. I don't know how to rip a video from Facebook. But, it is worth the watch:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152383047076942&fref=nf


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tell me what it is, please. I'm on very limited bandwidth, can't watch videos. sigh


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A little boy bends down in front of a little white hen, then the hen runs over and snuggles in with her head on his shoulder and they share a hug. It's pretty cute, Robin.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

You are definitely missing out on this, Robin. It is one of the cutest videos I have EVER seen. The hen stays there the entire time the boy is hugging her, with her neck on his shoulder.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, how sweet. Barred Rock just posted that her normally stand offish hen just did about the same thing with her grandson. Chickens can amaze us.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

A friend of mine had sent me this one awhile back. Its really cute and sweet!


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

7chicks said:


> A friend of mine had sent me this one awhile back. Its really cute and sweet!


Yeah! That's the same video, just on YouTube rather than Facebook. Cool. I can rip them from YouTube, to save.  Definitely one worth keeping.

I have never seen a chicken do that.

I will say, just watching these creatures is a therapeutic experience for me. No matter what has gone bad during the day, watching them interacting with each other takes all of that away.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh how sweet. You just never know. I have a new 4-5 month old Jersey Giant ( I keep talking about her cuz she is so sweet) who after a couple of weeks here, walks over to me to pick her up. She immediately closes her eyes and coos. Animals are very emotional beings just like us. I honestly believe that.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Our turkey is like that, every chance he gets he wants to cuddle up and follow you everywhere, lol he was chasing the dogs around yesterday,


He sleeps In a dog crate every night inside lol, he does not like being with the chickens, they get along. But he rather be around people


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Barredrockmom said:


> Oh how sweet. You just never know. I have a new 4-5 month old Jersey Giant ( I keep talking about her cuz she is so sweet) who after a couple of weeks here, walks over to me to pick her up. She immediately closes her eyes and coos. Animals are very emotional beings just like us. I honestly believe that.


I believe animals are good judges of character, too. If animals do not like someone, that person is not good.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Ahhahaha Morgan what you goin to do when that cute little fuzzy darling gets to be 12-14 pounds. Will he still want to sit on your shoulder? I can't wait to see that picture. He is darling.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol, that was the conversation I was just having with the wife!


Jim


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't know lol, he just wants to follow us and chase the dogs, he wants to nest on my head, and knock on wood he has not pooped on me yet haha,


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Lol, that was the conversation I was just having with the wife!
> 
> Jim


my tom way 40 lbs when we processes him


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

He is getting bigger


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Did anyone ever see that PBS special 
"My life as a turkey"? The babies were so sweet. They were all cuddlers. They followed this guy everywhere he went and he followed them daily to see what they ate and where they went. A farmer put the babies on his porch one night in a box as he knew they guy would be able to raise them.

They were oh soooooo cute until they matured. The male that is. One day after months of being his best buddy, he turned on the guy and attacked him acting like the man was a competing male. That is when the guy had to never follow the male again. It has been a while but I think I have most of the story correct. This guy started acting like a turkey. He was on the nutty side of the street. LOL

I just found the link where you can see the video.
http://video.pbs.org/video/2168110328/

So just keep in mind that the little 3-5 pounder on your head may one day be a 45 pounder that you might have to have surgically removed. Im laughing here just imagining the sight.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol if that time comes he will be dinner, untill then he is the friendliest bird I own


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Morgan. Do you have a parrot? I see a parrot cage in the background. I have a L. Sulfer Crested Cockatoo. One mouthy little bugger.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Ringneck parakeet , anoying bird I Inherted from my father , he is not friendly lol


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Mine is too. He is always telling me what to do or asking me what Im doing. It is cute but gets annoying sometimes. I have had him for 14 years and he is 19 years old. Ahhh he is so lovely to look at until he opens his big mouth. LOL


----------

